# Wie U brakes ordentlich einstellen



## OLB Wastl (5. Mai 2004)

Hmm die suchfunktion hab ich schon bemüht aber nix gefunden! Also wie stelle ich meine bremse am bmx ordentlich ein die hintere hab ich schon hingebracht aber beid er vorderen tut sich beim bremsen leider nix! Und wie mache ich das alleine? weil ich musste die bremse immer mit kabelbinder fixieren um den zug auf spannung einzubauen! Veilleicht kennt ja wer ne seite mit bildern im web oder hat ne anleitung!


 Danke
                 MFg
                         OLB wAstl


----------



## fr33r!d0r (5. Mai 2004)

http://www.bigboysports.de/BBS-Magazin/u-brakeeinstellen.htm
http://www.bmx-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6001&highlight=bremse+einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB Wastl (7. Mai 2004)

Danke ein bisschen geholfen hats mir aber trotz meiner nächtelangen einstellerei bremst die vordere net so wie ichs gern hätte wohingegen die hintere zieht wie sau! Hmm noch irgendwelche tips sonst kommts sie nach urlaub ab!

              MFg
                        Wastl


----------



## kingmoe (7. Mai 2004)

Hi,

vielleicht kannst du aus diesem Thread noch Infos rausholen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=111555

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## OLB Wastl (7. Mai 2004)

Danke muss am Wochen ende mal a weng rumprobieren wenns mal nimmer regnet! HMM

           MFg
               OLB Wastl


----------



## konamann (8. Mai 2004)

hey, wo hast du U-Brakes?
an dem Hooger-Booger? was is das eigentlich genau fürn teil?


----------



## OLB Wastl (9. Mai 2004)

Ne an meinem BMX Hab mir mal eins gekauft und noch net aktualisiert! Hab nen Eastern Phoenix in blau!
Das hooger is ne 8 jahre altes trialrad so fürn winter und a bissl zu rumtrialen und streetfahren! Können ja in bt mal bmx gehn wenn ich mich mal an die bremsen gewöhnt hab!

        MFg
                   Wastl


----------



## konamann (11. Mai 2004)

schicke Kiste!
jo, BMX Bremsen sind scho recht gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man vom MTB kommt. 
streeten wär mal ne geile Sache, ich mach nur noch schnell mein Abi fertig, dann komm ich mit. so ab Ende Mai...


----------

